

G+ game City of Wonder using Kohana php framework  - slashams
http://min.us/lb3wExwbp

======
jinushaun
Yikes. User-visible exceptions in production code.

------
pan69
And an old version of it. Furthermore, who cares?

------
rorrr
So?

